# GSD Photobomb!



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

If you have any photobombs, please share.

I'll go first


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Haha that is epic... 

I have one from a couple of days ago that is not nearly as good, but I was taking pictures of the trees we had taken down and Buddy decided to get in the picture.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

OMG Anthony, that's hilarious :wild:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Nooo, J, I wasn't trying to get a picture of the crab. Go ahead and stick your big nose in the way.


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

Trying to take a pic of the boys in the snow but the little girl thought otherwise. (my cousin's, not mine)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Anthony, that is epic!!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lmfao, hilarious. Thanks for the laugh Anthony. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

The others are funny as well.

I'm sure there are more out there.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> The others are funny as well.
> 
> I'm sure there are more out there.


yes, but you set a pretty high standard...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Found this one! C:


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Not GSD but this is funny

Dog Photobombs Every Single Photo In Craigslist Apartment Listing | Happy Place

And here is my foster dog getting in front of the camera just in time.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Found this one! C:


 
Shoeless?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jae said:


> Not GSD but this is funny
> 
> Dog Photobombs Every Single Photo In Craigslist Apartment Listing | Happy Place
> 
> And here is my foster dog getting in front of the camera just in time.


 
The apartment photobombs are funny... and smart


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

OMG too funny


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla at Ziggy's visit


I love you mom!


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

lmao wow that is the best one


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Those are great!!


----------

